# Bell frog thought to be on last legs spotted alive and kicking



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

_Bell frog thought to be on last legs spotted alive and kicking_
Bell frog thought to be on last legs spotted alive and kicking

I dont know if this is old news or not, but i haven't seen it yet.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

HOORAY for amphibian success stories!!!!! 
Thanks for linking that Nate


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

Another article that is covering it. It's pretty cool!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

WOW its thought to have been extinct for 30 years?? thats crazy.

glad to see they stuck around. i hope they can get them breeding.


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

Yet another success story among the likes of _Isthmohyla rivularis_ in Costa Rica, the Australian armoured mist frog, Miles' robber frogs of Honduras, and Venezuela's _Atelopus mucubajiensis_. 

It's a great story and every species counts, but the holy grail of extinct amphibians remains undiscovered: the Golden Toad


----------

